# super lick attacks (cute babies)



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

So the babies are getting bigger and are going to the new homes in a few days. But i was thinking some of you may find this cute. I'm going to miss there super lick attacks.
This is what happens every time I put my hand in there cage. lol
Also I'm sorry the cage is a mess there knocked all the carefresh bedding out of there nest and pulled all the blankets up. Babies sure can be a pain. lol There cage is going to be cleaned in the morning and soon I'm going to redo the shelves with something better. 

So here it is hope you guys like it.


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

the video is set to private...


----------



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry about that It should be fixed now.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Excellent job on raising such personable babies!


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you made out of peanut butter??? So cute!!!!


----------



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

You would think I'd had something on my hands but nope. I could have just washed them or just got done sitting at the computer they still act the same. lol

Thank you cagedbirdsinging I really tried. Sadly a few don't want to be as friendly just not there style I guess. lol Like the little black one she loves to jump all around the cage but is the last up to say hi and the 1st to leave. The others run over to the front of the cage if I'm anywhere near it and start a lick attack on me every time I open it IDK why. 

There cage is right on the side of the couch so they always are really close to me. I tried to make sure they were used to being held and having my hands in there cage not sure how that turned them in to crazy lickers. They start out even crazier then in the video. They will get every part of my hand. lol

We'll see how they are with other people later to day when a few of them meet there new owners. I hope they will like other people to.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't see a video sadly, but they sound super cute.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

blacknight said:


> So the babies are getting bigger and are going to the new homes in a few days. But i was thinking some of you may find this cute. I'm going to miss there super lick attacks.
> This is what happens every time I put my hand in there cage. lol
> Also I'm sorry the cage is a mess there knocked all the carefresh bedding out of there nest and pulled all the blankets up. Babies sure can be a pain. lol There cage is going to be cleaned in the morning and soon I'm going to redo the shelves with something better.
> 
> So here it is hope you guys like it.


Seriously adorable !!! How old?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking babies! The blazed dumbo is too cute!


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

What sweet babies! It's great that you have them so well socialized 

I know what you mean about babies being a pain. I just brought home two 6 week old girls a couple weeks ago. As soon as they were comfortable with the older girls, they immediately set about tearing up the cage. -_- It really didn't help when one of my big girls decided it was a great game and started helping.


----------



## blacknight (Jan 3, 2014)

Maddie: 
Sorry you didn’t get to see the video hope you can see it later.

Gannyaan: 
They will be 6 weeks on the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] of this month

Minky: 
Thank you. The blazed I know I was keeping from day one and happened to be the only dumbo. Lol 
Had a lady here today picking up her little baby and she offered me $20 for her which I just couldn’t take for one I wanted to keep.

Willow&Faith: 
Thank you. J Grates on your new babies. It’s always fun having to try keeping the cage clean with babies that don’t know not to eat the blankets. That was part of the problem with the cage at the time of the video. So far there betting good with the new blankets but always seem to go under them. Lmao 
I also know how that’s like with your big girl trying to get away with it. Our neighbor just got a new puppy and now there dog is doing the same. She’s trying to act out playing with stuff she shouldn’t even tried to get away with going the bathroom on the floor. :/ 

Update: 
The little black one did get to go to her new home and is getting along really well with there older girl. I was told they were acting like mom and pup. They are thinking about coming back to get a 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] baby to go with them. 

I'm also starting to question if they are double Rex as I have 1 female that last most her hair. 1 male that lost most his and 1 male that only lost it on his head recently.
If what I read is right double rex lose and regrow there hair like that right?

Thank you guys for looking and all the comments.


----------



## Shannon6987 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness, they are ADORABLE!!!! I want all of them!!! Sweetest thing I've seen in a while!!


----------

